# Looking for a Playing Card Based RPG



## The Green Adam (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a RPG whose system is primarily based on the use of standard playing cards or, in a pinch, playing cards and normal D6's.

I'm preparing to run a rather oddball wild west game and would love to use cards to keep the western atmosphere. I also would prefer to use something rules-lite as I am not a fan of hardcore, crunchy mechanics.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
AD
Barking Alien


----------



## RangerWickett (Oct 14, 2009)

Deadlands sounds like a pretty good start. You have playing cards for character creation and spellcasting, though it uses dice for its main gameplay mechanics.

Deadlands - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 14, 2009)

_vs. Monsters_, by Ronin Arts. There's a free edition and a deluxe version for sale. 

I love this game. There's a Wild West version sold by Ronin Arts called _vs. Outlaws_ as well. 

There's also a fan made fantasy version called _vs. Elves_ out there somewhere.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 14, 2009)

Yep, Savage Worlds (Deadlands: Reloaded specifically, which is a setting for Savage Worlds now; Horror Western).

Aces & Eights (pure Western) also comes to mind.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Adammar (Oct 15, 2009)

The old deadlands is probably one of the best for atmosphere. Cards and Pokerchips though it still uses dice. Castle Falkenstein is pretty good also but would need a bit of work to get it to modern western.


----------



## scourger (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally really like *Savage Worlds*, which uses cards for initiative with dice for task resolution and chips for fate points.  It is a derivative of the original *Deadlands*, which used cards for character generation, initiative and magic effects (I think).  

But the game you're describing really sounds like *Dust Devils*:

Dust Devils - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

a Western game with cards & poker hands for event resolution.  If you use it, post a note here and let us know how it works.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Oct 15, 2009)

While the other replies are very well suited for an Western game, one simply has to add Castle Falkenstein.


----------



## TheNovaLord (Oct 15, 2009)

Duty and Honour, is all card based

ok its early 1800's setting, but has great mechanics and fab setting


----------



## maddman75 (Oct 16, 2009)

All Flesh Must Be Eaten has rules for using playing cards rather than d10s.  IIRC, everyone gets a hand of 5 cards, and instead of rolling you play a card.  The card's value (10 for face cards) is what you have 'rolled'.  You can't roll without a good reason, and you have to use all five before you get a new hand.   So you'll have to use that 2 somewhere.

Its pretty easy to adapt AFMBE to whatever setting, and they have an old west setting - Fistful o' Zombies.  It can be pretty rules light if you don't use the optional rules and keep things simple.


----------



## The Green Adam (Oct 16, 2009)

*Thanks All!*

Still toying around with the options and I really appreciate the ideas given here. I am especially intrigued by those games that are rules-lite and that I was less than familiar with like Dust Devils (heard of it but didn't really know anything about it) and vs. Outlaws (brand new to me - Thanks!). Unfortunately the latter is sold out - Arrggh!

Hmm...All Flesh with cards eh? Curious indeed...

AD
Barking Alien


----------



## Tagnik (Oct 18, 2009)

This is something I came up with for my Microlite20 game in which I gave Rogues and Fighters maneuvers from ToBtbo9s.

Spells and Maneuvers are card/deck based.  

Every time you gain new spells write them on a 3 by 5 card and add them to your deck, you can simply write the book name, ability name, and a page number if you want.  Place them all face down mixed into a deck.  If you want to cast the same spell or use the same ability more than once, you may put up to 4 of them into your deck.

After you roll initiative, draw as many cards as you have per point of DEX bonus (minimum 1).

At the end of your turn you may draw one card only.  If you roll a natural 20 (during an attack or a counter-attack), you may draw a card (and use it for an attack) immediately. 

You may discard a number of cards at the end of your turn to draw different cards.

Start with a number of abilities equal to your MIND Score.  Gain a number of new spells each level (Including first level) equal to your MIND Bonus + 1 (Min. of 1).




SOmething like that.


----------



## jaerdaph (Oct 20, 2009)

The Green Adam said:


> ...and vs. Outlaws (brand new to me - Thanks!). Unfortunately the latter is sold out - Arrggh!




It's a shame vs. Outlaws isn't available in PDF, or up at lulu.com.


----------



## ValhallaGH (Oct 20, 2009)

Although the base system (vs. Monsters) is available via .pdf.  It gives a pretty solid idea of how the system would work, though it needs a lot of filling out to actually be played (silly 24 hour rpgs).  I'd imagine the not-free version fixes most of those issues.

Quite the enlightening read-through.  Thanks for mentioning it, *jaerdaph*


----------



## The Green Adam (Oct 21, 2009)

jaerdaph said:


> It's a shame vs. Outlaws isn't available in PDF, or up at lulu.com.




More than a shame. Downright silly for a game like that. 

AD
Barking Alien


----------



## jdrakeh (Oct 21, 2009)

vs. Outlaws is in print and available through the author's site here.


----------



## jhilahd (Nov 5, 2009)

Castle Falkenstein.
Completely card based game play, and even has a West supplement. 
It's fantasy with steampunk overtones. But can easily be adpated to just a western.


----------



## Treebore (Nov 5, 2009)

Aces and Eights isn't considered rules lite, but one of the reasons it is the first Western RPG I have ever fallen in love with is its use of cards and poker chips seriously enhances the "atmosphere".  You still primarily use a d20 and damage dice, but you use poker chips to "bid" on various aspects when you have a fist fight, cards are used for chase scenes, and the shot clock is just awesome.

I much prefer it to Savage Worlds/Deadlands. Definitely a taste issue, since I know people who prefer SW/Deadlands over A&8's.


----------



## Seer7 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Cartomancer RPG System*

If you'd like to use playing cards instead of dice may I recommend the Cartomancer RPG System, a system which uses only playing cards and can be used for creating any RPG setting.  The Basic Rules are free to download in PDF format.  

Cartomancer RPG System


----------



## Seer7 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Cartomancer RPG System Site Has Moved!*

The website for the Cartomancer RPG System can now be found at:

Cartomancer RPG System | Wix.com


----------

